# Reserve NERPI?



## seadiver

Well I am going to NERPI on Feb 3 and just wondering what to expect interms of classroom information. Anyone have any good advice with becoming a Reserve Officer?


----------



## Goose

10 weeks straight classroom, 10 weeks mixed classroom and practical work. No firearms training (other than simple holstered weapons retention).

You either have to bring your lunch with you or buy from the canteen truck that comes in; you can't leave the property during breaks.

It's a lot of stuff to learn, but they give you all the material and books and give you a good foundation to learn as much as you want to on your own later on.

If you want to work on the streets as a reserve or part time officer, it's highly recommend that you take Doctor Doom's first responder course. He'll teach you all about ham sandwiches and flights of stairs.


----------



## Xyr_gt

frank said:


> He'll teach you all about ham sandwiches and flights of stairs.


Lmao This is true.


----------

